# Long exposure with a difference.



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Had a club comp, theme was long exposure. This was my entry. Wasn't what I set out to capture but was forced into it (in a way). I like how it turned out.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW! - Beautiful! The streaks of speeding traffic is a wonderful contrast to the stationary horses, in both motion and colour ray:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

That is an incredible capture Mack. It is amazing that the animals remained still for so long! Brilliant. :smile:


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks guys. I was very Lucky they didn't move much but I think it was only six second exposure.

I was also lucky that I was unable to take the shot I had intended which forced me to look for something different. All luck really.:grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

very nice .. 

a lot of great "natural" pictures occur out of luck, I reckon .. we see something we like and forget that the camera records a few things that we don't normally see or we see so dark that we ignore them or blank them out in our minds .. especially with night shots .. something that I tend to keep in mind when shooting .. I can't see it in the viewfinder but I've already seen it there using my eyes and try to see if I can capture what is visible to the naked eye with the camera.


----------



## royst206 (Feb 15, 2011)

Love the green and horse....why is the horse so clear? What lens?


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

There was a light above the horse which helped. The lens I used is a canon 17-85mm.


----------

